# super crooked scope rings



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

So I put some high leupold rings on my dad's old 22-250 r700 (to replace the see through rings he had) and took it to the range. Couldn't hit the posterboard! 3 shots into it I put it back in the case. Turns out, the rings are so freaking off I couldn't have adjusted the reticle to hit anything. I had some 1" round tube and laid it down the rings and the edge of the tube was nearly over the centerline of the end of the barrel! I turned the rings the other way and the tube was off the other side, though not as bad. So they're junk, and I've never seen anything like it. Didn't save the receipt either, of course. Was hoping to use this Thursday and friday, anyone recommend some reasonably priced rings that'll stand a good chance of being true??


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Could it be that one ring should face one way and the other a certain way? Not familiar with crooked rings...Hope you figure it out. Good luck.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

If the scope fits the rings the only thing would be if one is turned around. Check and make sure that the scope is tight and locked down. Other than that I don't know


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Could it be that one ring should face one way and the other a certain way? Not familiar with crooked rings...Hope you figure it out. Good luck.


Nope, I tried every combination of turns and they just suck.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I got me some of these that my dad recommended to me. I love these scope rings. Currently on my Remington 700. They are DNZ Game Reapers. Also try mounting the scope as low as you can get it without touching the firearm.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Just saw that online too, they look perfect. It's a big 'ol scope but I may could do a medium.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Something sounds off with maybe the bases. Call Leupold, they have excellent customer service when it comes to their mounts.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sure said:


> Just saw that online too, they look perfect. It's a big 'ol scope but I may could do a medium.


I have the mediums on mine and I have a 3-9X40 Nikon mounted on it. It looks like there would be enough room for a 50mm lens.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

The bases are good, never had issue until these rings went on. Does Mikes sell the DNZ mounts?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll swing by and check her out tomorrow night after you get home ifin you want!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not on the Meopta Jason, different scope. You're welcome to come see though.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sure said:


> The bases are good, never had issue until these rings went on. Does Mikes sell the DNZ mounts?


Not sure... send my dad (bigbulls) a PM. He is usually on here if not you can order them online. Where I get most my stuff.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Is the base a leupold? Is the Windaus screw in the back all the way to one side. I mounted scopes for eight years and never seen this happen. Is it a two piece or one piece base?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

countryjwh said:


> Is the base a leupold? Is the Windaus screw in the back all the way to one side. I mounted scopes for eight years and never seen this happen. Is it a two piece or one piece base?


2 piece base, unknown brand. Like i said I tried turning each ring both ways and they weren't true in any position. The super high rings I took off were just fine, I now wish I'd left it alone, I just wanted some type of cheek weld.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*dnz*



Brandon_SPC said:


> Not sure... send my dad (bigbulls) a PM. He is usually on here if not you can order them online. Where I get most my stuff.


sure wish your dad could talk his boss in to carrying the dnz mounts in stock. would make my life easier.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I can swing by just to check it out.....let me know when you get off work and are almost to the house!


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Was just in pittmans in jay pretty sure thay had them in 1 inch.And 22lr.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I hit walfart on the way home and they had a set of steel weaver grand slam rings in high, the only steel rings there. I got them and put them on, straight as can be, and I have about an 1/8" clearance on the scope, tight, but fine by me. If this gives me any trouble I may pick up the DNZ mount for my .223 and this 22-250, it's definitely the better solution.


----------

